# Unitats de mesura



## Anna Più

Hola!
L'altre dia vaig anar a comprar paper de seda i em van dir: quants fulls en vols... o en vols una mà? 
Una mà?   Resulta que en el ram del paper _una mà_ són 25 fulls, i _una resma_ 150 (125 o 150 no ho recordo bé... ). 

El tema em va encuriosir... suposo que cada un dels rams té un _vocabulari de mesures_ molt específic... el de l'informàtica, per exemple, està farcit de K, gigues, megues...

També hi ha les unitats de mesura que ja no s'utilitzen, o s'utilitzen molt poc, com el petricó, la lliura i l'unça...

Jo les lliures i les unces ja _les he aparcat_...(però tinc un amic que quan compra pernil dolç a Barcelona, alegra la cara de la botiguera quan li demana 3 unces de pernil dolç! ​ 

 *Sabeu més unitats de mesura especifíques del català?*
* i/o d'un ram laboral concret?*
* Encara utilitzeu les lliures i les unces? *


Salut i mesura! 
A+


*PN:* 
**Lliura:* 3Antiga unitat de pes catalana, dividida en 12 unces, equivalent a 400 g al Principat, a 407 g a les Illes i a 355 g al País Valencià. 
**Unça:* _2 _Antiga unitat de pes catalana igual a 1/12 de la lliura, o sia 33,33 g.
**petricó:* _[c. 1795; d'origen incert, probablement d'un preromà indoeuropeu *patrikkon-, der. del nom indoeuropeu del nombre quatre] m METROL__ 1 Mesura de capacitat per a líquids, equivalent a la quarta part d'un porró. 2 impr Un quart de litre._


----------



## Mei

Ep jove,

Quan vaig a comprar embutit generalment demano mitja lliura, m'encanta! El que no sabia és que mitja lliure son 200gr, em pensava que eren 250, ja deia jo que el pernil durava molt poc! 

Mei


----------



## Anna Più

Mei said:
			
		

> Ep jove,
> 
> Quan vaig a comprar embutit generalment demano mitja lliura, m'encanta! El que no sabia és que mitja lliure son 200gr, em pensava que eren 250, ja deia jo que el pernil durava molt poc!
> 
> Mei


 
Mei... déu ni do això d'anar a comprar sense saber la quantitat del que compres...   jo amb això sóc molt pràctica: "6 _tais  _de pernil dolç, si us plau"!

Apa,
A+


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Mei... déu ni do això d'anar a comprar sense saber la quantitat del que compres... jo amb això sóc molt pràctica: "6 _tais  _de pernil dolç, si us plau"!
> 
> Apa,
> A+


 
I ca! No ve d'un quart de lliure més o menys, dona!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ei!

i què me'n diueu d'un _*bocí*_?
No és cap mesura específica, és més aviat un poc, una mica. 

i un _*grapat*_?
m'encanta també! un grapat d'olives, d'ametlles...

PD: això de la _*mà*_ com a unitat de mesura per papers m'ha deixat de pedra tu...no en tenia ni idea! dels altres tampoc específicament.


----------



## Laia

Hola,

Les lliures i les unces no les conec gaire... (no en tinc ni idea).

Del ram de la cuina:

Un dit. Ex:_ un ditet de vi_
Una cullerada. Ex: _una cullerada de sal_
Un rajolí_. _Ex_: un rajolí d'oli_

Respecte a la mà de papers... no em sona de res, però el que dic molt és "un totxo de papers"... collita pròpia? Potser, però tothom m'entén


----------



## belén

Sí, una mà ho coneixia, tant en català com en castellà. El meu pare va fer feina a un diari de petit i sempre empree aquesta mida.. Aquí està la def. de la RAE, per si qualcu té curiositat... 




> * 15.* f. Conjunto de cinco cuadernillos de papel, o sea, vigésima parte de la resma.



I no puc evitar posar també aquesta altre acepció de "mano":



> * 13.* f. En el arte de la seda, porción de seis u ocho cadejos de pelo.


----------



## ampurdan

A l'Empordà, el Gironès i La Selva, la gent de pagès mesura la terra per vessanes (2 187,4 metres quadrats) i a la Garrotxa, per quateres (no he trobat quant és).


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> A l'Empordà, el Gironès i La Selva, la gent de pagès mesura la terra per vessanes (2 187,4 metres quadrats) i a la Garrotxa, per quateres (no he trobat quant és).


jo diria que és _qua*r*teres_. 
Ara, potser ho pronuncien sense la "r"...


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, són quarteres i ho pronuncien amb la "r" malgrat que jo sigui una mica descuidat quan ho teclejo.


----------



## Anna Più

Ei,
Acobo de recordar un parell d'expressions que potser tenen alguna cosa a veure...
una és aquella que diu: "a veure, a veure... *anem a pams", *l'altra és aquella que diu *" això ja ho tinc molt apamat...",*  per dir que ja ho tinc controlat...
Apa!
A+


----------



## Samaruc

A l'Horta de València hi són ben vives les fanecades (833,3 m2) i els quartons (1/4 de fanecada). De fet no m'imagine cap llaurador parlant d'hectàrees... sempre fanecades.

Au!


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei,
> Acobo de recordar un parell d'expressions que potser tenen alguna cosa a veure...
> una és aquella que diu: "a veure, a veure... *anem a pams", *l'altra és aquella que diu *" això ja ho tinc molt apamat...",* per dir que ja ho tinc controlat...
> Apa!
> A+


 
És com quan dius: Això ho tinc per la mà. Que també ve a dir que ho tens controlat.

Mei


----------



## jfierroc

Hola a tothom, 

en referència al tema de les mesures, i com a primera intervenció meva en aquests forums, afegir una mesura que està molt de moda ara:

les polsades : de fet, suposo que és una mesura anglosaxona (igual que les lliures i les onzes). Les polsades són molt emprades ara en la mesura de les pantalles de televisió... a que no hi havieu caigut? Una polsada, crec recordar que són 2.54 cm. Pertanyen a les anomenades "mesures antropomètriques", perque tradicionalment era la mesura que hi ha entre la falange i la punta del dit gros de la mà; altres mesures d'aquest tipus són els peus, per exemple, per mesurar alçades.

Per acavar, en electrònica és molt comú mesurar tot en polsades. De fet, és una mida standard, i per exemple, un integrat té com a distància entre potes 1/10 de polsada. A botigues especialitzades podeu trobar fulls de paper, tipus paper milimetrat, on la separació de les mesures és de 1/10 de polsada.

Salut.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jfierroc said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom,
> 
> en referència al tema de les mesures, i com a primera intervenció meva en aquests forums, afegir una mesura que està molt de moda ara:
> 
> les polsades : de fet, suposo que és una mesura anglosaxona (igual que les lliures i les onzes). Les polsades són molt emprades ara en la mesura de les pantalles de televisió... a que no hi havieu caigut? Una polsada, crec recordar que són 2.54 cm. Pertanyen a les anomenades "mesures antropomètriques", perque tradicionalment era la mesura que hi ha entre la falange i la punta del dit gros de la mà; altres mesures d'aquest tipus són els peus, per exemple, per mesurar alçades.
> 
> Per acavar, en electrònica és molt comú mesurar tot en polsades. De fet, és una mida standard, i per exemple, un integrat té com a distància entre potes 1/10 de polsada. A botigues especialitzades podeu trobar fulls de paper, tipus paper milimetrat, on la separació de les mesures és de 1/10 de polsada.
> 
> Salut.


Hola jfierroc, 
benvingut a WR!  
tens raó! ara tothom parla de polzades sobretot de pantalles avui en dia!. És una mesura que faig servir molt en la meva feina també. Tens raó, són 2.54cms i un peu en són 12. I tres peus són una iarda (yard en anglès) que vindria a ser una passa, més o menys. 
Salutacions, 
 Roi


----------



## Laia

Hola i benvingut jfierroc

Em sembla que es diuen polzades (amb z).

Una polsada (ho estic mirant ara al diccionari) també és una unitat de mesura! jeje. Diu: "petita quantitat d'una substància reduïda a pols o pólvores que es pot agafar amb els caps dels dits polze i índex. _Una polsada de sal i dues de pebre vermell._

Font: Diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans.


----------



## Samaruc

No m'agrada corregir ningú, però tampoc no es diu "onza" sinó "unça"...


----------



## valerie

Estic llegint una novela de Carme Riera, hi parla molt de '*doblers*', per dir diners. Però em sembla que també es una moneda antiga, no?

Per cert també hi parlen de *unces*, y també crec que de *talers* (aquest ultim ho comprobaré)

Bé, ja ho he comprobat, es tracta de *tàlers*, antiga moneda d'argent característica dels països germànics, segons el Grec.

Per cert, el dobler valia dos diners, clar !


----------



## Roi Marphille

valerie said:
			
		

> Estic llegint una novela de Carme Riera, hi parla molt de '*doblers*', per dir diners. Però em sembla que també es una moneda antiga, no?


Hola valérie, 
és molt interessant el tema dels doblers  . A part d'un tipus de moneda antiga també éren unes peces de fusta que servien com a moneda de canvi entre els raiers. Una professió molt curiosa que consistia en fer baixar troncs d'arbres pels rius i adjuntar-los fent _rais_. Avui en dia encara es fa com a demostració. Que va d'això el llibre?
Salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## valerie

No de cap manera, va la vida de la comunitat marrana a Mallorca al 1687, quan tenen que buscar diners per preparar la fugida. El llibre es diu 'Dins del darrer blau', y es bastant complicat de llegir, perque té moltes formas propias de Català. Un dia d'aquests obriré un fil sobre el tema


----------



## valerie

Un amic valencia em comenta que els tarongers fan servir *l'arroba* com unidad de mesura de la producción d'un árbol. 
L'arroba, @, la mateixa que fem servir nosaltres amb el correu electrònic


----------



## Samaruc

valerie said:
			
		

> Un amic valencia em comenta que els tarongers fan servir *l'arroba* com unidad de mesura de la producción d'un árbol.
> L'arroba, @, la mateixa que fem servir nosaltres amb el correu electrònic



Hola Valérie,

Sí, l'arrova és ben viva entre la llauradoria valenciana. És una unitat de pes que s'empra molt freqüentment en la producció agrícola (no només per a taronges).

Per cert, he trobat aquest link en què hi parlen de mesures tradicionals valencianes:

http://geo.ya.com/benilloba/MESURES.htm

N'hi ha de ben boniques: l'hora de camí, el tagzim, la cafissada (encara emprada, per cert, en expressions: N'hi ha una cafissada! = N'hi ha molt!), l'almud...

Salut!


----------

